# Säväyttävän ihana levy...



## bard92

Can you give me the translation of this comment, please?
_Säväyttävän ihana levy tyhjiö tämä vitun Håkan kerho jolle niin urheasti_
_olemme kyrpämme noste kulmaa tuottaen parhaamme mukaan yrittänyt ymmärtää!!!!!??????_
_Minulta kysymättä on levyn kansi vaihtunut ja minäkään en aio kysyä enää jos haluan että jonkun kansi vaihtuu...levätkää rauhassa...._
I have no idea of his meanings... thanks!
I'm Italian and I don't speak very well English, so I'm sorry for the mistakes..


----------



## Hakro

Hi Bard,

No problems about your English.

The title of your post means "a stunningly wonderful record", but the rest of the text is unworthy, full of "four-letter words" and without any real idea. Obviously written by a troublemaker or a disturbed person. Besides, translating the text here is against the forum rules.


----------



## bard92

o god, really? I know that are a strange message, but I didn't think that is like that... I'm sorry,for the message and because I didn't know that rules, too. But where I can find a translation of this?
thanks anyway..you are as usual very kind and helpful


----------



## Hakro

I'll send you a PM wtih a translation.


----------

